# new heifer calf



## wynedot55 (May 21, 2009)

i got me a new beefmaster heifer calf.it was born today.i just hope her momma can raise her.because she had a bull calf last year an lost it.if she looses this calf she will be gone fast.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 21, 2009)

Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Watch her closely (put her in the corral, if you have to) and if the calf doesn't seem to be doing well maybe you will have to hand feed. You sure don't want to loose a heifer calf.

BTW, Where's the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## wynedot55 (May 21, 2009)

my bro was checking the cows so no pic.she is  an ex show cow.so my bro got her her up.an hand milked her a lil.an then he put the calf on her teat.so we will see what happens.neither of us like corraling a cow less we have to.so she will be watched closely.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 21, 2009)

If your brother will be around to check on her for you then, I can see why not. Hopefully she will be able to raise her calf this year.

_Oh, and SEND the CAMERA with him to get pics of those ever elusive Beefmasters! _


----------



## wynedot55 (May 21, 2009)

he has to check the cows.theres 1 more ready to pop.an he has to dr a calf for the scours.im worried about her but i cant let it eat at me.


----------



## Thewife (May 21, 2009)

Congrats on the new heifer!

And that is all I am gonna say.
Ain't gonna say no more.
I will keep my fingers to my self.
Ain't gonna ask.
Ain't gonna beg.
Ain't gonna plead,
I'm done!
Nothing left to say.


----------



## Rence (May 21, 2009)

I miss my beefmaster heifer a lot :/

And I raised an orphaned bottle baby for a neighbor and when he sold her I really missed her lots.

I love beefmasters. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! Are you going to post a picture of her?


----------



## wynedot55 (May 22, 2009)

yes ill try to post pics of her an the other calves.but dont know when that will be because im not good with the camera.but nephew is here.an we are planning on taking a few pics soon.this is my last calf till winter or fall.have 3 new calves less than a month old.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 22, 2009)

bro checked the calf this afternoon.an he went ahead an milked her out a tad.an put the calf on the teat.so maybe the calf is getting the idea.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 22, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (May 22, 2009)

we are watching them real close.


----------



## Thewife (May 22, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> bro checked the calf this afternoon.an he went ahead an milked her out a tad.an put the calf on the teat.so maybe the calf is getting the idea.


Sounds like they need some TLC!
Load them up and send them my way!
I have clean pens waiting!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 22, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  She even has recent experience hand raising a calf.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 22, 2009)

we told him to bring her an her baby up an put them in the corral.an then i could watch them.mom dont want me doing what my bro does out in the pasture because i cant move fast enough.


----------



## Thewife (May 22, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won't have to hand raise the calf, Kitty!
He might as well send the cow up too, wouldn't want the calf getting lonely on the long trip!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 22, 2009)

i doubt your hubby would like seeing a trailer pull in with beefmasters in it.


----------



## Thewife (May 22, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i doubt your hubby would like seeing a trailer pull in with beefmasters in it.


That's why you bring them in while he's at work, or fishing, or sent on some silly errand just to get him out of here while they are being unloaded!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 22, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> we told him to bring her an her baby up an put them in the corral.an then i could watch them.mom dont want me doing what my bro does out in the pasture because i cant move fast enough.


But, if needed the calf will then be where you can get at her to supplement feed.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 22, 2009)

right buit this way he has to check the cows everyday.an check on his calf that has the scours.


----------

